# You know what dog food tastes like? It tastes just like it smells... delicious.



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, _hi there_ everyone! I've been creepin' this forum for a while now and wanted to make a formal introduction. I'll likely get banned for something at some point, so I'd like to leave a memory of myself. Or something.

Nah, just messin ...:laughing:

I'm a twenty-something ENFP. Unfortunately the negatives of the personality profile suit me quite beautifully; especially the part about starting everything and finishing nothing. Even when I do the dishes, I like to leave some crap left over in the sink. I don't know why, it just feels good. Putting me in a room with another hyperactive ENFP is somewhat dangerous, as the last time this happened, my shoes were filled with cat litter and the other guy's eyebrows were saved off completely. Yes, alcohol was involved, and no, I'm not sorry for shaving his eyebrows. 

On a more serious note, I totally love to help and am usually a very good listener. I genuinely care about people ... probably more than I should, and am ridiculously loyal to people I care about ... don't be shy to say hi! (how uncool that rhymed)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Shanty and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Shanty. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What you did, sounds just like something I would do, but I don't drink... so i'm more insane, but usually the devil on my shoulder whispering evil things.

Anyway, it's a bit odd to say welcome, but I guess, welcome even though you have posted here a bit. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Hope your stay is enjoyable enough.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

You sound like a total nutjob.
I like you already.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Abuwabu said:


> You sound like a total nutjob.
> I like you already.


ENFPs, huh?

Welcome.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Shanty said:


> Oh, _hi there_ everyone! I've been creepin' this forum for a while now and wanted to make a formal introduction. I'll likely get banned for something at some point, so I'd like to leave a memory of myself. Or something.
> 
> Nah, just messin ...:laughing:
> 
> ...



Greetings Shanty! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. You really remind me of someone I know. Looks in the mirror.:laughing:


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks all!! I feel all warm and cuddly now ... I hope you guys like hugs!! :dry:

Actually I run from affection if I don't know the person ... my nasty conservative upbringing, lol


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I know we had our little exchange in the Visitor Messages section, but since you did make an "official" intro, I figured I'd give you an "official" welcome!


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

Ventolin said:


> ENFPs, huh?


What's the confusion? That ENFPs are nutjobs or that an ISTP would actually like an ENFP?!


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Hahaha ... like or dislike at your will good sire .. :laughing:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Abuwabu said:


> What's the confusion? That ENFPs are nutjobs or that an ISTP would actually like an ENFP?!


That was rhetorical; try to perceive other underlying intentions before you insist on posting. :frustrating:


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

Ventolin said:


> That was rhetorical; try to perceive other underlying intentions before you insist on posting. :frustrating:


Nope - none coming. Please explain


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

Shanty said:


> ^ Hahaha ... like or dislike at your will good sire .. :laughing:


Hahah. Oh I like Shanty: 2 of my sisters are ENFPs and we get on famously. They both exhaust me (socially) but I love their wit. They *LOVE* Rocky horror though. I'm on your side in that battle: that film puts the arse back in nasty (may have to say it in a British accent for the gag to work  )


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello. You got me to say hi from the title of your intro.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Hello. You got me to say hi from the title of your intro.


Oh! Well hello there! :shocked:


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ugh. Pertaining to that same topic title, no it doesn't.
Funny story, the Halloween party I attended last year was hosted by someone with a capacity for evil and deceit that I can truly admire. Amidst a tray of pretzels, candies, and other party munch, there was in the center of the table a stainless steel bowl with the dog's kibble in it. In my drunken joie de vivre, I grabbed whatever came to my hand from the table and shoved it in my mouth without looking. Guess which one I picked.

Of course, the other guests noticed and asked insightful questions such as, "Are you eating dog food?" Yes I sure as hell was, I assured them. And it tasted just like it looked - dry and brown.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Abuwabu said:


> Hahah. Oh I like Shanty: 2 of my sisters are ENFPs and we get on famously. They both exhaust me (socially) but I love their wit. They *LOVE* Rocky horror though. I'm on your side in that battle: that film puts the arse back in nasty (may have to say it in a British accent for the gag to work  )


Rocky Horror is an atrocious accumulation of overly-dramatic poo-poo thrown together for some entertainment purpose that I have never understood. Plus, I DETEST musicals!


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Another ENFP...cool. Welcome!


----------

